# Low Noise Mixer?



## puremusic (May 1, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a mixer with an ultra-low noise floor? Doesn't have to have a lot of inputs, though of course I don't mind a decent amount, just needs to be as quiet as a mouse.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 2, 2021)

Might be tough. The best solution might be to use separate pres like an AEA TRP2 going into an interface (and then can be mixer down to an output). Would be very expensive if you need many channels.


----------



## wst3 (May 3, 2021)

it depends - what are you trying to do? Mix a bunch of microphones, a bunch of synths or other line level devices, a combination of the two? A bunch of recorded tracks? Do you need per channel EQ, Dynamics, or sends? How much gain do you need?

There are a number of very quiet mixers, as a rule the quieter the more expensive.

Another depends - if you are simply summing a bunch of line level signals you can get really quiet by using a passive summing network, (again) depending on the number of inputs you may need a gain stage at the output, but buying one or two really quite gain stages is a lot less expensive than a bunch of channels


----------



## puremusic (May 3, 2021)

I'm really anticipating a variety of use cases here, mostly with microphones and instruments connected through direct boxes. I'd like to be able to capture some ppp stuff and boost it without issues. I don't need any frills I can EQ, etc. in the box.



> There are a number of very quiet mixers, as a rule the quieter the more expensive.


Do throw some examples out at me if you feel free. I'm fine anywhere from $500-$3000. I keep scrolling through the major retailers mixer catalogs, and I don't know what brand has better noise levels than the other, whether to go analog or digital or whatnot. 

Right now I'm just operating with an Alesis 12R rackmount as a temporary solution, anything will be a step up. If I find getting enough inputs at the moment is a bit too much, a smaller device will be fine as another stopgap.

I had a Mixpre in the past, it probably would be fine now for this but it'd like to first explore some more and possibly find something with a slightly different character.


----------



## puremusic (May 3, 2021)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Might be tough. The best solution might be to use separate pres like an AEA TRP2 going into an interface (and then can be mixer down to an output). Would be very expensive if you need many channels.


That's an interesting preamp I hadn't noticed before.


----------



## wst3 (May 3, 2021)

puremusic said:


> Do throw some examples out at me if you feel free.


Well you can certainly do better than the Alesis mixer.

Check out mixers from some of these companies, in no particular order: 

Speck Electronics - remarkable designs, not cheap, but really quiet, well designed, built like tanks
APB Dynasonics - probably my current favorite, about as quiet as it gets.
Neotek - mid to large format mixers, fully featured, probably more than you are looking for, and they are dead quiet.
D&R - no longer making consoles, but they are available used, but they are probably more than you are looking for. They also made a line mixer, but I've never seen one for sale used.
There is always API, Toft, Trident, and a couple others from the old guard, much pricier, more features, maybe still worth looking at.


----------



## charlieclouser (May 4, 2021)

wst3 said:


> Well you can certainly do better than the Alesis mixer.
> 
> Check out mixers from some of these companies, in no particular order:


Thanks for posting the APB Dynasonics link - I had not heard of them until now. Very interesting problem-solvers.

I was also glad to see that Vince has released a new version (the x6) of the XtraMix. I used a massive Speck rig in the 1990's to mix tv series, and had an XtraMix for a while in the big-synth-rack decade, and I was sorry to see it go away. That thing is a monster for anyone who still has tons of synths - the flexibility, groups, inserts, monitor outs, etc. is right on target and will cover most anything that doesn't involve mic preamps. His stuff is built really well and will last forever. The One Fader, Via Fader, and X-Sum are also unique problem solvers.

The SSL Six is also worth looking at for some applications where one would be tempted to just use a Behringer / Mackie tiny-mixer because one only needs a couple of mic inputs and a couple of stereo inputs. My golden-ears friend, with tons of Synclavier / AMS / Neve / Lexicon and other old-school expensive gear could not recommend it highly enough. His quote: "Everything sounds better going through it. Just shut up and buy one."


----------



## twincities (May 4, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> Thanks for posting the APB Dynasonics link - I had not heard of them until now. Very interesting problem-solvers.


their mixswitch was industry standard for festival FOH console switching for over a decade, and has really only started to be replaced by digital options in the last few years. not the most expansive feature set, but absolute "what comes in is what comes out" quality without any noise.


----------



## wst3 (May 4, 2021)

APB lost one of their founders, which slowed them down for a bit, but they are definitely back in the game!

A lot of the folks that used to build large format consoles are adapting, and the SSL Six looks pretty cool, but it is a little bit on the small side for me. It seems like an odd product for them, but hey, they do know what they are doing!

I'd love to try the AWS Delta, that looks very intriguing, and very expensive.

And Vince, at Speck, is a really talented designer. I've used a couple of his mixers, and they were clean and quiet. I'm also glad to see that he is still around.


----------



## easyrider (May 4, 2021)

Junkie XL uses Presonus 32R and Art Preamps....


----------



## Anders Wall (May 4, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> The SSL Six is also worth looking at for some applications where one would be tempted to just use a Behringer / Mackie tiny-mixer because one only needs a couple of mic inputs and a couple of stereo inputs. My golden-ears friend, with tons of Synclavier / AMS / Neve / Lexicon and other old-school expensive gear could not recommend it highly enough. His quote: "Everything sounds better going through it. Just shut up and buy one."


A few months back I used the compressor in the SSL Six as a masterbus compressor on a Jazz record I mixed. Had it as an insert on the SSL Fusion. It has the big console sound and are as punchy as you'd expect from SSL. The unit itself gets really warm. Don't know why, I asked and it is supposed to be so. 

If you don't need mic inputs or can use external pre's I'd say get a Rupert Neve Design Satellite or a second hand AMS Neve 8816. I've got a 8816 and it too has that classic heavy-weight-sound when you sum though it. I'd say that the RND stuff is more high end than AMS with dented controls, better power option and a different sound (read weight) to it. But I haven't AB them. I do own a RND Masterbus processor and walks circles around the AMS 33609.

Best,
Anders


----------



## fakemaxwell (May 4, 2021)

A bit out of the box- if you like the MixPre form factor/ portability the Sonosax SX-R4 is great. I don't think you'll find quieter, cleaner preamps in a portable rig.


----------



## Ryan (May 4, 2021)

Nils Frahm is using the APB Dynasonics mixer. 

My two cents would be to check out some vintage / older broadcast gear. They were built to be as clean and quiet as a church mouse. Most of the older stuff is transformer balanced, which I found a must in my setup. I have done some great purchases buying old/vintage gear. They sound fantastic!!


----------



## puremusic (May 4, 2021)

This has been informative, lots of interesting choices here. I will definitely be referring to this all in the future.

I made an impulse buy yesterday of an Ashly MX-508 since it was going used for $475 before tax, I'm sure it's not as good as some of these suggestions, but I'll see if it'll tide me by a bit when it arrives or if I'm still looking. I'd seen it going new for $1700 and had been considering it, so the sale price and gear acquisition syndrome got me. Looks like they really take a price hit going used there are more for that price out there. And they're popular enough there's even a guy out there who offers upgrades for them to perform better.


----------



## charlieclouser (May 4, 2021)

The Ashly should be pretty good. Although their stuff is not as sexy as some music-oriented gear, they have been around forever (we had some of their stuff at my college in the early 1980's!) and make very professional equipment, most often seen in broadcast situations. Some of their stuff is de facto standard in radio stations and tv remote vans. I don't think there will be anything to complain about, quality-wise.


----------

